# Breeding Pygocentrus Nattereri Plus videos



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

moved To my main website!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Are you Nick Cooper? I've read your stuff before at your site. Very interesting information.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes this is Nick Cooper from www.DontGoInTheWater.com

thanks for your comment!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Excellent info Nick!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow! great work man


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

great info. i think that i will try that rain system.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks all! but don't forget all the videos that are there.. if you have not seen them yet


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

good golly thats a lot of good information man









amazing videos


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap this is a great thread

and i love that fry video


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

badass vids


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome video and great information... will help me out when the time comes to breed!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks again All!!
If anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

greaaaat information, whats all that green stuff in the fry tank btw?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

java moss


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

nice








cool. This is actually the best breeding topic i have ever read. Great topic and glad u brought up how to simulate the rainy season.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Great info man that rain system is an amazing idea


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Thx


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

That fry vid is great, my only question is, what the hell do you do when your fish have that many babys? there has to be thousands there.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Alot of tanks! 9 x 42 gallon, 2 x 86 gallon, 1 x 125 gallon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a lot of great info and excellent vids/pics, Nick








Thanks for sharing!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

No problem Thanks Jonas!


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey mods,
can you make this a pinned treat? I would like to try this when my p's are a bit older.









Thanx for the info (active pulse)







...


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

no problem..


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

did you have java moss in the reds breeding tank? should i put my java moss in mines?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I personaly only use java moss in my fry tanks.. not in the breeding tanks


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Simply amazing!


----------

